# Saturday's Cut-Out



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you hit the mother lode.

Good Job.

cchoganjr


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

The lady that owns the property and her neighbors were flabbergasted at the size of the hive and the number of bees. An older gentleman who had been doing her mowing said that he thought there was only a "hand full" of bees in the wall.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats a good size cutout especially to do by yourself. Luckily I found a helper a few years ago and he loves to help me with bees. Its a lot of work, congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Good job removing the siding in whole strips, Much easier to restore than if you had just hacked your way in with a sawzall. Nice lot of bees too. Very nice.
Bill


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe it was easier to pull the siding off than it would have been to try and cut my way through. The vibrations from a saw would have agitated the bees more too.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Around here wide novelty siding like that would be unobtainable, perhaps other parts of the country are different. The way you did it the restorer only has to nail it back up, putty the holes and paint. As a person who likes old stuff and sometimes restores things I say again, good job.
Bill


----------



## Tool (Apr 26, 2011)

HOLY efing A... thats quite the colony.... Good job. That should give you a nice strong hive.


----------

